# [SOLVED] Microsoft wireless desktop set 1000 not working...



## crach (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi! First i want to say thank you for your interest!
Now...i just bought the wireless media desktop 1000
The package includes:
Receiver v3.1
Mouse wireless 2000
Keyboard wireless 1000
Windows 7 ultimate version 32 bit
Asus motherboard
Core i5 750 1st generation
Ati Radeon vapor-x hd5750 
After plugging the receiver thing to the usb slot, the windows update installed inteltype and inteltype pro 8.3 software and everything looks fine but...
The damn thing won't work! the receiver have 3 lights that indicate the caps lock, num lock etc., pressing the synchronization button on the receiver
make's the light flicker in a wave order and it's like it's like he can't connect to them, the keyboard won't affect the light if i press caps lock or something else and the mouse the same.
For the first synchronization i need to press the buttons on the bottom of the keyboard and mouse together with the receiver button, i tried all combination orders for pressings. 
Short and long press and nothing seems to work. 
i would very appreciate any help or suggestions in that matter.


----------



## crach (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft wireless desktop set 1000 not working...*

*solution:*
I called Microsoft told them about the problem and after 5 minuets in the conversion the support guy told me its a hardware problem probably from the receiver...the guy mailed me the solution to show it in the store i bought the product for Immediate substitution


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Microsoft wireless desktop set 1000 not working...*

Thanks for the update


----------

